# SpeedSolving Skype Group! (NO LONGER ACTIVE)



## BluShehn (Aug 14, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> What if we just created a skype GROUP, so we added all of the skype cubers on this thread and we can all chat! It would be like a modernized #rubik IRC chat and we could host some voice/video calls with some people occasionally.




Hi guys, there was a thread started a few years ago, "Speedcubers on Skype" and is still going strong. However, I don't feel the need to constantly add people and never talk to them, so I created a Skype GROUP to avoid awkward chat silences and to discuss more as a whole. I also thought it would be a more modern #rubik IRC type of thing. 

anyway, if you are interested in joining the Skype Group, add me on Skype: Cowboy0181

Note: Please tell me that you are from SpeedSolving and that you want to join the group, or else you are just a random person that I will NOT add.


RULES (SUBJECT TO CHANGE):

1. Treat everybody with respect, even if you dislike them in any manner. 

1a. Racism will not be tolerated.

1b. Sexism will not be tolerated.

2. No hating on other Cubers (However, discussing is allowed)

2a. Keep discussions civilized. Let people talk and do not cut them off to change the subject.

3. No profanity.

4. Do not discuss "touchy" subjects (political views, gore, sexual content, etc.).

4a. However, you may PM each other about that 

5. If you notice anybody in the chat that is disobeying the rules or if anybody offends you in any way, please private message me, Cowboy0181 (on Skype), and I will deal with the matter personally. Don't be afraid to speak up! No one will know who "snitched".

6. NO ADVERTISING OTHER GROUPS THAT ARE SIMILAR. I do not want to appear as a jerk to people who tell me to join their cubing chat, but I really don't want to branch into several scattered cubing chats. Please do not tell members of the chat to join your group, as it is somewhat disrespectful to what we have already ach with this group.

6a. You can obviously be a part of other cubing related groups, but please don't bring them into this one.

6b. No spamming the group, if you would like the group to check out something of yours, such as a YouTube video or your channel, for example, please kindly ask us to view it. Do not constantly bring it up in the chat.

7. Do not beg for OP/Mod/Assistant/etc. I choose who is the MOD and other Mods MAY OR MAY NOT assist in the decision. I will consider you if you are a big contributor to the group, help out, etc. However, it does NOT always mean I will give you OP/MOD if you do these things.


CURRENT MEMBER COUNT: 3



OWNER/ME - Cowboy0181/Dante/BluShehn


If you have any problems with these rules or want to add some rules, they
will be completely anonymous and I will consider adding them if I feel that
they are right for the group.

REMINDER: Some parents read their sons/daughters messages so stay clean.
Again, if anybody witnesses somebody disobeying the rules, is offended by
another cuber, and/or feels uncomfortable and made fun of, PM me.


Cheers! 


UPDATE AS OF MAY 5, 2014: I have virtually deleted the original Skype group, as over half the members have been inactive. I have recreated the group, so please only join if you actually feel like you'll be active at LEAST once a month or so.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay! I'm in! You should also join the speedsolving twitter group that I started.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

Going to join tonight.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll join.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 15, 2013)

SpeedSolving skype group. Ok. I'll join.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

Ill join


----------



## Dylan Michael (Aug 15, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> 6. NO ADVERTISING OTHER GROUPS THAT ARE SIMILAR. I do not want to appear as a jerk to people who tell me to join their cubing chat, but this is a chat that I created, and I intend to make it the only chat I am a part of. Please do not tell members of the chat to join your group, as it is somewhat disrespectful to what we have already accomplished with this group.
> 
> 6a. I really do not care if you choose to participate in other cubing related chatrooms on Skype, however, what's the point of being on two chats of the same topic?
> 
> 6b. No spamming the group, if you would like the group to check out something of yours, such as a YouTube video or your channel, for example, please kindly ask us to view it. Do not constantly bring it up in the chat.



This kind of stuff really, really, REALLY bugs me, just because this was the main problem in other previous cubing chats.  if you do this I probably wont respect you :/

Also, I'm Dylan Michael on here, Dylan Ofrias on Skype. Thanks for letting me be mod


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2013)

hi andy


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 15, 2013)

i dont see why i shouldn't but:


> 4. Do not discuss topics such as rape, *molesting*, sex, drugs, alcohol, masturbation, religion, politics, generally all illegal/inappropriate/very unnecessary topics.


 my skype name is Princess Molestia =P. is that OK or am i gonna have to change it?


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 15, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i dont see why i shouldn't but: my skype name is Princess Molestia =P. is that OK or am i gonna have to change it?



Hahaha no problem, I'm a Brony too, so I understand


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in. 

Just wondering, how often will there be group calls?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow... 1k+ messages = Crashed Skype..


----------



## tx789 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm Aneurin.Hunt on Skype. Don't how often I will talk on skype


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

BluShehn said:


> Hahaha no problem, I'm a Brony too, so I understand



cool. prepare for an unbelievable amount of spelling errors and typos.


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 18, 2013)

is cowboy0181 the same person as dante arevalo? because he comes up when i type cowboy0181, also my skype is r0b1098 just incase


----------



## makssl6911 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can i join? Maksslukass is my skype name


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 18, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> is cowboy0181 the same person as dante arevalo? because he comes up when i type cowboy0181, also my skype is r0b1098 just incase



Yes. Dante Arevalo is my name. I will add you!


----------



## soup (Aug 19, 2013)

Sending my application.. nao.


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you all for taking interest in the group! If you have any other cuber friends that you would like to add, go ahead! Just make sure they read the rules once they join!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't you think you should have one or two mods on the other side of the world..?


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 24, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Don't you think you should have one or two mods on the other side of the world..?



I never said I was done adding mods, we have a mod in Australia and America. I will eventually promote one of the Chinese, Spanish, etc. members.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 30, 2013)

Was I kicked out..? I can't chat because the exclamation mark keeps popping up on the left of my name.


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Was I kicked out..? I can't chat because the exclamation mark keeps popping up on the left of my name.



Hmmm, I'll look into that. If you were somehow removed I'll re-add you to it.


----------



## 420 (Aug 31, 2013)

I just came to post here because I recently joined this group and I've already learned so much in the brief one hour that I've chatted with the wonderful people in here. If you want your times to drop by like 20 seconds, this is the place to receive tips from some of the best in the game. Seriously guys, join in here.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll join if I can remember my Skype name, I think it's gitrmstr


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 31, 2013)

420 said:


> I just came to post here because I recently joined this group and I've already learned so much in the brief one hour that I've chatted with the wonderful people in here. If you want your times to drop by like 20 seconds, this is the place to receive tips from some of the best in the game. Seriously guys, join in here.



Dude, if I could be sub(-8)...


----------



## KongShou (Aug 31, 2013)

420 said:


> I just came to post here because I recently joined this group and I've already learned so much in the brief one hour that I've chatted with the wonderful people in here. If you want your times to drop by like 20 seconds, this is the place to receive tips from some of the best in the game. Seriously guys, join in here.



If I could be sub -9...


----------



## 420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Dude, if I could be sub(-8)...





KongShou said:


> If I could be sub -9...




WHHATTTTT!?!?!?!? You mean you guys aren't sub negative yet? Clearly you guys haven't joined this Skype group.


----------



## KongShou (Aug 31, 2013)

420 said:


> WHHATTTTT!?!?!?!? You mean you guys aren't sub negative yet? Clearly you guys haven't joined this Skype group.



Right creating Skype account dedicated to this group now. Goodbye my social life.


----------



## BluShehn (Sep 2, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Right creating Skype account dedicated to this group now. Goodbye my social life.



Good!


----------



## BluShehn (Sep 7, 2013)

420 said:


> I just came to post here because I recently joined this group and I've already learned so much in the brief one hour that I've chatted with the wonderful people in here. If you want your times to drop by like 20 seconds, this is the place to receive tips from some of the best in the game. Seriously guys, join in here.



Thank you for the outstanding feedback!


----------



## maxcube (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd like to join.


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 7, 2013)

has been sent a request


----------



## Dogacel (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to come - is there any free space for me ?


----------



## BluShehn (Sep 14, 2013)

Dogacel said:


> I want to come - is there any free space for me ?



There always is!


----------



## 123gas321 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd like to be a part of this, I've rarely spoken to anyone who knows the way of the cube. I've added you and the 3 mods, I assume there is space to be added by whomever is on first?


----------



## BluShehn (Oct 4, 2013)

123gas321 said:


> I'd like to be a part of this, I've rarely spoken to anyone who knows the way of the cube. I've added you and the 3 mods, I assume there is space to be added by whomever is on first?



We have around 50+ members at the moment, however more than half are inactive, sadly. However we have around 10-15 members active all the time. So we'll always have room for now. However if we ever get 100 members I may have to set some restrictions.


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 14, 2014)

is this group still active?


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 14, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> is this group still active?



Yes. Btw am I even in the group? I talk but I'm not sure if I have been counted in  My Skype name is Juho Heikkinen.


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to join. Can I squeeze in ?


----------



## GG (Apr 15, 2014)

Is there any room left? XD


----------



## JKNK (Apr 15, 2014)

Can i join, my skype is Dem Cubes


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 15, 2014)

Can I join? my skype name is n12i12r12


----------



## Royiky (Apr 15, 2014)

Can I join? My Skype name is rantamir


----------



## NEONCUBES (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I join my Skype name is tigerblade9696


----------



## soup (Apr 27, 2014)

lol, this group pretty much died. Only myself, qq, ben, and one other guy are in there.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 27, 2014)

soup said:


> and one other guy



unfortunately


----------



## bosaapje (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't we bring life back into it?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm still there lol


----------



## bosaapje (May 1, 2014)

Can you add me? Bosaapje1


----------



## BluShehn (May 24, 2014)

Hello everyone. I haven't been on the Skype Group for a while (despite being admin). I'm going to start doing an overhaul of members and deleting those that have been inactive. Also, if you would like to join, please remember that you must ADD ME, and don't post your skype names here, as I will not add you myself. Sorry for the inactiveness, but I'm going to be doing a bit of spring cleaning with the Skype group. Thanks!


----------

